# Need help locating parts



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,

ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD SUPPLIER OF HARD TO GET MISC. PARTS THAT ARE NOT AVAILABLE IN THE AFTERMARKET. I'M LOOKING FOR THE REAR WINDOW REVEAL AND THE CASING (NOT THE LOCK CORE) FOR A GLOVE BOX LOCK FOR A 68 gto. ANY INFORMATION WILL BE APPRECIATED.

THANKS
JEFFW


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the list I used and abused when looking for my drivers door.

ABE AUTO SALVAGE (Pontiac only Auto Salvage)
Allentown, PA; Phone# 610-807-9700
ROBERT ADE (Pontiac Restorations, cars & parts)
Santa Rosa, CA; Phone# 707-838-6768
ARIZONA DESERT SPECIALTIES (Auto Salvage- rust free sheet metal)
Phone# 520-574-9611
BUTLER CLASSICS (Sheet metal, Used etc.)
Milwaukee, WI; Phone# 414-466-2300
D.J. GTO PARTS (Used parts, restorations)
Stoutsville, OH; Phone# 740-474-4614
ED CENTOFANTE (Used, NOS, drivetrain)
Pawling, NY; Phone# 845-855-5407
GARY’S GOODIES
Evansville, WY; Phone# 307-472-0574
GARY’S STEERING WHEEL RESTORATION
Phone# 717-243-5646
GOAT HERDER (Used, NOS, bright chrome etc.)
Dufer, OR; Phone# 541-467-2710
KELLY KLEIN (Used, NOS, rust free Pontiacs for sale)
Morgan Hill, CA; Phone# 408-779-2542
DAVE LESSARD
Stafford Springs, CT; Phone# 860-558-8030
[email protected]
TYLER MITCHELL (Used Pontiac parts)
Rock Hill, SC; Phone# 336-427-3586
MIKE SPIZZIRI (1968-72 GTO & 1969-72 GP parts)
Lansdale, PA; Phone# 215-393-1367
[email protected]
NORTHERN MICHIGAN CLASSICS
(Power window, Tilt Column & other options)
Cadillac, MI; Phone# 231-775-3107
PERCY’S PONTIAC PARTS
Boyertown, PA; Phone# 610-473-2721
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/gtopercy/
PERFORMANCE RESTORATIONS
(Used, NOS, Detail items, Dash restorations)
Keller, Tx; Phone# (817) 431-1888
PHILLIPS MUSCLE CAR PARTS
Tulsa, OK; Phone# (918) 745-0784
phillipsmusclecarparts.com - Home
POTOMAC PONTIAC; Ron Johnson (Used, NOS, drivetrain)
Frederick, MD; Phone# 301-668-0101
RA PARTS (Used Drivetrain parts)
Glen Mills, PA; Phone# 610-558-3904
ALEX SAHELY (Restorations, Used & NOS parts)
Hopedale, MA; Phone# 508-808-1290
SONIC MOTORS (Used, NOS, Motors, trans, rears)
Holly, MI; Phone# 810-750-1421
GREG SPREITZER (Nos, used, collectibles 64-72 GTO)
Painesville, OH; Phone# 440-254-4642
[email protected]
ZBOOS PONTIAC PARTS
Vancouver, WA; Phone# 360-693-7487


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've also had good luck with Frank's Pontiac Parts:
Frank's Pontiac Parts


----------

